# Galadriel's gifts



## Skais (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,
I'm looking to make a birthday gift for my friend, and need your help. I want to recreate all the gifts that Galadriel gave to the Fellowship, and not having read that far in the books (shocking, I know) I haven't a clue what they all are. Google has yeilded no results, so I'm turning to you fine people. Can you please help me out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 25, 2004)

Have you seen the LOTR EE movie? If not I will remind you some that remember now. 

First of all the Phial of Galadriel to Frodo.
A small box with a Mallorn seed to Sam
Two small swords/daggers to Pippin and Merry
A bow to Legolas
Three hairs of her head to Gimli
A scabbard for his sword to Aragorn and a green stone
For the other I don't remember. Actually the only gifts mentioned in the books are the numbers 1,2,6 I think. And also she gave to all of them an elven cloak.


----------



## Skais (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 25, 2004)

You're Welcome but that's why there are the forums.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 25, 2004)

These are the gifts listed in the chapter "Farewell to Lorien."

Aragorn - A sheath for his sword. The green stone in a brooch was actually from Arwen, who asked Galadriel to give it to Aragorn if she saw him.
Boromir - A gold belt
Merry and Pippin - Silver belts
Legolas - A bow
Sam - A box with a nut from a mallorn tree and dirt from Galadriel's orchard
Gloin - 3 of her hairs
Frodo - A crystal phial containing the light of Earendil's star


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 26, 2004)

I found a Christmas bauble that looks a lot like the glass of Galadriel; it was about 4" long - a tear shaped crystal with a gold bit on the end to fasten it to the tree (which looked like it could be the lid).

Also, don't forget that with Legolas' bow went a quiver and arrows.

To make a nut from the mallorn tree, I would rub silver onto a hazelnut, and put silver dust into the soil around it.

I don't know where you are going to find golden hair with the light of the Two Trees in it - good hunting!

The belts given to the fellowship were of leaf design. I strongly suggest that you read the chapter "Farewell to Lorien" in the Fellowship of the Ring before making your gift; it won't spoil the story.


----------



## Isildur's Heir (Nov 29, 2004)

Weren't the Lembas part of Galadriels gifts?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 29, 2004)

Yes it was as well as a rope to Sam but I don't think that Skais is going to give Lembas to his friend


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 30, 2004)

I think the Lembas, ropes, boats, etc. come under the 'equipment' category. The cloaks I would count as gifts, as they replaced existing adequate cloaks. Galadriel's gifts, however, were personal, given by the Lady herself, not by the Elves of Lorien.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Nov 30, 2004)

Lemabs and rope were not part of the gift giving ceremony.

Gimli was to set the hair in 'imperishable crystal', so i dont know if you would like to think about that also!


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 30, 2004)

Goodness only knows where you'll find that .... Ebay?


----------



## FrankSinatra (Nov 30, 2004)

I'll do a search for 'Imperishable Crystal' and see what turns up...


----------

